# Okaloosa Island Newbie



## pdsinker

My wife and I just moved to Okaloosa Island. All I have is my 7wt fly rod with some clousers and shrimp patterns. I have no boat just wade fishing. I looked at the flats in between here in destin. Is this good this time of year or where should I start. I suppose just keep trying different spots until I find something. any advice would be great.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

go up the bayous in the lights at nights. there is plenty of docks and such. or the rivers.


----------



## bigrick

fly fishing is pretty dead around here this time of year but when it starts warming up elliot point would be a good place to start for you. It's at the end of bay dr and brooks st.


----------



## pdsinker

Looked it up on google maps... looks good with the grass beds there... thanks for the info! I have beach access by my apartment so maybe just head off this evening and see what happens. Put on the chest waders and see what happens..... :shifty:


----------



## Garbo

Just Wait a little while longer. 

In March you can make your way to the East Jetty on Destin Pass, and be a part of some of the finest sight fishing available to us in this part of the country. 

There will be Pompano coming from the East and if you find you a good flat rock to stand on you will soon find something that could very well be the end of all in your search for good fly fishing water. A Pink Crazy Charlie #2 or #4 with a slight orange or yellow beard is the go to fly for me. Needs to sink quick and bounce well in a strip return. 

As I mentioned above this is some of the best sight fishing available in our part of the world, and it will spoil you rotten. After your first sight fished Pompano, you will soon forget about those Trout on the grass. 


Good Luck.


.


----------



## pdsinker

Im excited about this..... Thanks for the info Garbo you will definitely see me there..... I have been trying here and there without much success. I went to hogtown bayou or something like that and waded the flats out there forever. Didn't see a hint of a fish anywhere, besides a few dolphins (which could have been my problem). Fished from Destin bridge without success so I will have to try over there on holiday Island east jetty and get familiar with it. Thanks again.


----------



## flyliner

Garbo is right, the best is really yet to come as spring arrives, but there is really some good flyfishing to be done in the dead of winter, its just not readily available to the strictly shore bound or wade fishermen. The winter low/clear water offers some really good shallow water sight fishing for redfish if you have the means to get to where they are and where they are is often a bit soft bottom for wading. Additionally, speckled trout can literally be caught on nearly every cast if you are casting in the right water.

If you really have the itch, look into hiring a guide or at least petition the forum for some one with a skiff and check out what the winter can offer.


----------



## pdsinker

I have talked to quite a few people and no one seems to be into fly fishing here in Destin. You all gave some really good advice and some good spots and I guess I'm just going to have to try things - trial and error. never know that honey hole might be just around the corner. I think I'm going to have to go with some sinking or intermediate fly line as well. Sounds like the key at times is getting the fly down. All I have right now is floating. What about a good sand flea pattern for pompano? I was thinking maybe just a cut down clouser in tan or brownish? any hints/tips.. you could always send a PM.


----------



## Lone Star

*Fly Fishing Club*

For the best info on when and where to fly fish here, check out the Panhandle Flyfishers in Destin. Their web site is www.pan-fly.com. We meet in the building adjoining the Destin Fishing Museum, at the Destin Community Center the 1st Thursday of the month at 7:00PM. We meet to tie flies there same time on the 3rd Thursday. Some of us meet informally nearly every Wednesday at 1:00PM to tie flies at the Destin Fishing Museum. We have numerous outings scheduled this year. It is a group for all members of the family. Some have boats but most have kayaks or wade.


----------

